# [resolved] Laptop will not detect wireless Home network



## Eiknujrac (Aug 24, 2005)

*Laptop will not detect wireless Home network*

I'm using a brand new HP l2000 notebook. About 30 minutes ago, I restarted the system, and it decided that it does not want to detect my wireless home network. I have reinstalled the drivers at least 5 times, using the recovery CD, windows update (when connected through LAN, i can access the network, it's just the wireless that will not work), and the files stored on the computer.

None of this seems to work. So I tried using an extra PCMCIA wireless card that I had laying around, and after installing the drivers for it, I still cannot detect my wireless home network. I know the network is running fine, because my other 2 laptops are able to connect and access the internet. 

Is there some setting in windows I could have changed while fooling around that would prevent me from being able to detect the home network?

I made sure the Wireless Zero Configuration is running, but still nothing.

THanks in advance!

EDIT: There is no protection Key on the router, and no access list, basically anything with a wireless card is able to access my router (don't care, i don't have neighbors and a really long driveway) So I don't think it is a router issue, which is why I think I might have changed some windows setting to mess it up.

EDIT AGAIN: Just checked my DHCP clients table from another computer, and it shows my laptop in the table? even after refreshing? So my router can detect my laptop, but the laptop cannot detect the router. Anyone? THanks again.


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

Have you tried power cycling the router? I know the other laptops can connect to it but I've seen this fix the issue you are having.

What kind of router do you have? Also have you made any changes on the router? Is MAC filtering enabled?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have service pack 2 loaded? This fixed a lot of wireless problems in XP.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

On the laptop:

Open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## Eiknujrac (Aug 24, 2005)

I've powercycled the router about 3 times now, no result.

I haven't touched the router settings, and MAC filtering is disabled. It's a linksys BEFW11S4.

Yes it is an updated XP SP2.

EDIT:This is Result.txt (copied by hand)

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : GeoffLaptop

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN

Physical Address . . . . . . . . . : 00-90-4B-F8-11-C5


----------



## Eiknujrac (Aug 24, 2005)

Thats odd, does "media disconnected" mean that the wireless card is not plugged in? 

The wireless button's light is on, the connection is enabled, but the system tray icon just has an X through it. However, when first enabling the connection, a bubble pops up saying "a wireless connection has been found". But, the red X will not go away, and when you click the bubble to choose a wireless network, nothing shows up.


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

It means it's not connected to any wireless signal. Which wireless card do you have? sometimes disabling the windows built in wireless feature and using the manucaturer's wireless utility works better.

Last thing you can try is right clicking on your wireless connection and going to properties. It should list your wireless card there, just click on configure and there should be a setting to set the card to only look for certain kind of broadcasot like 802.11b, 802.11g and 802.11a. Try selecting the mode that your router is using.


----------



## Eiknujrac (Aug 24, 2005)

Its a Broadcom 802.11b/g card. I went to their website, but couldn't find a wireless utility. Anyone know where I can get one?

ANyways, I tried configuring the card to only look for a 802.11b signal, but no such luck. Still doesn't work. 

I guess I can just take the laptop somewhere to get it looked at if you guys think thats the only way, its just that i use it daily and I'll find a way to manage without it.


----------



## Eiknujrac (Aug 24, 2005)

UPDATE: 

I downloaded the Broadcom wireless utility and now it works!

THanks for the help guys!

I just think it's weird that the card decided to quit working with the windows utility, and now it only works with the manufacturers utility?

Anyways, it works and thats all that matters to me.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

no problem :smile:


----------

